# Chicken, Ham, and Swiss Fattie along with a Mac N Cheese Fattie



## crippledcracker (Aug 3, 2016)

20160731_134035.jpg



__ crippledcracker
__ Aug 3, 2016


----------



## b-one (Aug 3, 2016)

Those look great,on my way to steal them now,after all your a cripple!:biggrin:


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 3, 2016)

Haha, Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2016)

They both look delicious!

Al


----------



## b-one (Aug 4, 2016)

Bump,come on these are great! Maybe a little more info like type of smoker,wood and anything you can think of would help get a few more replies. But like I said these are some great looking fatties let's give him some encouragement!!:drool


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 4, 2016)

I smoked these on my old el cheapo Brinkman smoker with Alder and Applewood. Smoked the chicken for 2 hours and mac n cheese for 3 hours. Mac N Cheese was leftover so I thought might as well bacon weave and smoke it. The next batch will be much better


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 5, 2016)

Is the chicken rolled thin or did you just cut it open and stuff it? I did one once that I rolled thin, stuffed with ham, Swiss cheese, spinach, and Dijon mustard. It was amazing. It's actually on my short list to do in the next month.


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 9, 2016)

TheGreatMC said:


> Is the chicken rolled thin or did you just cut it open and stuff it? I did one once that I rolled thin, stuffed with ham, Swiss cheese, spinach, and Dijon mustard. It was amazing. It's actually on my short list to do in the next month.


I butterflied the boneless chicken breast and then took a meat mallet to it. I think I've stuffed just about everything in chicken that could be put in there! Probably gonna do more this weekend but not sure what I'm gonna put in it yet. Think I'm going to use boneless thighs and backs this time instead of the breast meat.


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> They both look delicious!
> 
> Al


Thank you sir


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 10, 2016)

Have you tried the Scarbelly wings? I haven't yet, but I have some drumsticks in my fridge I want to do that to. I'm using drumsticks because I'm cheap and they are 1/3 the price of wings my local grocery store.


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 10, 2016)

I'd be interested in build pictures of the mac and cheese fatty. I'm on my phone so I can't see real well but it looks like the sausage is very thin. You must have had to let that cool some to be able to slice it?


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

TheGreatMC said:


> Have you tried the Scarbelly wings? I haven't yet, but I have some drumsticks in my fridge I want to do that to. I'm using drumsticks because I'm cheap and they are 1/3 the price of wings my local grocery store.


Haven't tried the scarbelly wings yet but definitely will


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

TheGreatMC said:


> I'd be interested in build pictures of the mac and cheese fatty. I'm on my phone so I can't see real well but it looks like the sausage is very thin. You must have had to let that cool some to be able to slice it?


I didn't use any sausage in the mac and cheese fatty but I did let it cool before I rolled it up. Just laid out bacon weave on wax paper and rolled it up and put in the fridge overnight. I did another one a few days ago that had sausage.


----------



## thegreatmc (Aug 10, 2016)

Take some build pictures on those for us if you would next time. I've never done a fatty sans meat roll before. Would be interested in knowing how that all went together without going all over the kitchen. I think I'd make a huge mess if I tried that, but then again I like my mac and cheese extra gooey.


----------



## crippledcracker (Aug 10, 2016)

TheGreatMC said:


> Take some build pictures on those for us if you would next time. I've never done a fatty sans meat roll before. Would be interested in knowing how that all went together without going all over the kitchen. I think I'd make a huge mess if I tried that, but then again I like my mac and cheese extra gooey.


Will do and 10 4 on the extra gooey cheese. This one definitely needed more but it was only a trial run. Didnt realize how detailed this site was when it came to food prep and cooking. I have to say Im glad I found this site. No more hoping all over the internet for ideas and helpful tips. This place is a one stop shop for my kind of cooking. Well done


----------

